# *growth scan* what did your baby weigh at 34 weeks??



## LEAME224

So I had a second growth scan yesterday and all is fine although they say he is under average for weight 4lb 14oz or 2206g at the last one 3 weeks ago he was 3lb 4oz so has put on quite a bit ..
All the baby apps say he should be just under 5lb so I don't see how he can be under average?? 

How much did your little ones weigh?
X


----------



## chrislo4

I was due to have one at 34 weeks but the receptionist cancelled it!! I've got one today at 36 weeks instead. At 32 weeks she was weighing in at 4lbs 1oz x


----------



## emmaxlouise20

at 29 weeks bentley weighed 3.5lbs i got another growth scan tomorrow, ill be 35 weeks x


----------



## mcsmyth1

I was also told baby is under average- at 34 week growth scan he weighed 4lb 5oz, at first I was freaking out thinking he wasn't healthy or big enough, but at 38 week scan he was 6lb 8oz, which I think is grand :thumbup:


----------



## Elf34

My growth scan at around 32 weeks was 3lb 13oz, the consultant said that I was going to have a small baby (estimate of 6lb). Had another at 37 weeks and baby was 6lb 3oz; given another estimate of around 6.5lb to 7lb .. I know this is only a guide though :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My younger DD was born at 34 weeks. She weighed 5lbs 3ozs, which they said was pretty big for dates.

I would have said your LO's weight sounds about right for your dates too. If babies add half a pound each week for the last six weeks of pregnancy then you're looking at a perfect 7 pounder.


----------



## NickyNack

I was 
4lb 7oz @ 32+2
And 
5lb 5oz @ 33+2


----------



## Dk1234

Above average 5lbs 14oz to 6lbs


----------



## happynewmom1

At our growth scan at 35 weeks they said baby weighs about 5 lbs 11 oz which they said is about 54% percentile as I think they said average at that stage is 5.5 lbs. seems like your baby's weight is just about right for 34 weeks :)


----------



## minimoo90

At 33+4 bubs was weighing 5lb1oz. Your bubs weight is in the normal range, as my bub was JUST over the norm, so don't worry


----------



## LaurenDC

Just an FYI... These are estimates. My friend had a scan at 37 weeks and they said the baby was 8+3. She went into labor later that day, had the baby the next day and he was 9+2!!! So don't worry too much. :)


----------



## Mummy to be 1

I had mine yesterday and he weighs 5lbs 4oz (;


----------



## happynewmom1

LaurenDC said:


> Just an FYI... These are estimates. My friend had a scan at 37 weeks and they said the baby was 8+3. She went into labor later that day, had the baby the next day and he was 9+2!!! So don't worry too much. :)

Soooo true! They were off by almost 2 lbs with my first. Said he would be almost 9 lbs and was only 7 lbs 6oz so they really can be off a bit either way :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

That's strange, I just had one at 34 weeks and mine is 3.5 lbs and they said that's normal weight :wacko: 

So mine is underweight according to everyone else's doctors LOL! 

Remember it is still just an estimate!!!!


----------



## chaz.n.lily

lily-mae weighed about 3.5lbs at 31 weeks and she is now 7lbs at 37 weeks


----------



## LilMissHappy

my little girl weighed 4lb 10oz at my 32+5 week growth scan. x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Babies gain about 1/2 a pound a week. 
At 36 weeks my son weight 6 pounds was born at 39+3 at 7 pound 7oz so it was pretty accurate for me!


----------



## Indigo77

@ 34 weeks, his u/s weight estimate was 5 lbs, 10 oz, (70th percentile) 

(50th percentile = 4.73 pounds or 2146 grams @ 34 weeks)

Who told you your LO is underweight? 

Starting @ 35 weeks, babies tend to gain around 1/2 lb / week, so your LO's birth weight _should_ be close to average.


----------



## lemontree12

At 34.4weeks mine weight 5lbs 1 so think everything seems average for u x


----------



## Indigo77

lemontree12 said:


> At 34.4weeks mine weight 5lbs 1 so think everything seems average for u x

What do you mean? Are you addressing me or the OP?


----------



## pipkintyler

I had a growth scan at 34+2 and he was estimated to weigh 5lb 1oz which I was told was near on perfect. X


----------



## kpnutt

my son was born at 34 +5 days and he weighed 6lbs 3oz


----------



## NannyWhitney

My doctor is completely different! I had a growth scan at 33+6 and they estimated she weighed 5lbs 7oz! I feel like that's huge compared to you ladies! The tech did say she would be only 8-8 1/2 lbs when born, but still! They only said she was measuring ahead by 5 days...I guess it depends on the tech you get!


----------



## Dreamer320

33+2 ... 3lbs 15oz


----------



## arj

At a 34+4 scan my DD weighed 6lb7oz, oversized....

Born at 40+4 at 9lb12oz


----------



## LEAME224

Indigo77 said:


> @ 34 weeks, his u/s weight estimate was 5 lbs, 10 oz, (70th percentile)
> 
> (50th percentile = 4.73 pounds or 2146 grams @ 34 weeks)
> 
> Who told you your LO is underweight?
> 
> Starting @ 35 weeks, babies tend to gain around 1/2 lb / week, so your LO's birth weight _should_ be close to average.

Hi, it was one of the midwifes and the obstetrics woman that said it I thought it was about spot on but hey seems everyone is different! :s


----------



## ladygogs

They estimated my little (big) man weighed 5lb at 31 weeks :s

He is now measuring off the centile charts...I am due a further growth scan next week, but given the size of bump can assume he has continued to grow at a similar rate!!!


----------



## arj

ladygogs said:


> They estimated my little (big) man weighed 5lb at 31 weeks :s
> 
> He is now measuring off the centile charts...I am due a further growth scan next week, but given the size of bump can assume he has continued to grow at a similar rate!!!

Wow that is a good size! My twins were 3lb1 and 3lb4 at 28 weeks and Im hoping that at my next scan (32 weeks) they are under 5lbs!


----------



## ladygogs

Wow that is a good size! My twins were 3lb1 and 3lb4 at 28 weeks and Im hoping that at my next scan (32 weeks) they are under 5lbs![/QUOTE]

I'm getting kind of worried :wacko:
My twins weighed 5lb8 and 5lb13 at 37 weeks... people say I'm bigger this time, but I dont agree! :nope:


----------



## Missmarie87

i got sent at 34 weeks and i was between 4lbs and 4lbs 10oz they cant be 100% sure but i got the ok from them x


----------



## playgirl666

i juat had a growth scan on thursday at 34 weeks and my lil girl is weighing 4ib 5oz atm shes just on the 10th line so gotta go back in 2 weeks time to make sure she dosnt drop below it x


----------



## lianne82

At my 32+1 scan baby was measured at 4lbs 8 and yesterday at 36+4 was 6lbs 14! They said it was spot on? I think it sounds rather large lol!


----------



## Molatov

I had a growth scan yesterday at 33 + 5 and baby was 5lbs 4oz, they predicted an 8lb baby when born.


----------



## LouiseClare

i had a growth scan on Thursday and they say she weighed 3lbs 13oz, nearly off the scale. I've got another growth scan in a couple of weeks. I hope they got it wrong.


----------



## emmaxlouise20

at exactly 35 weeks they said Bentley weighed 5lbs11 x


----------



## MichelleW

At my last scan 32+4 my wee man weighed 5lb and half an ounce and I thought this was big but my consultant said it was fine, I've to go back this Thursday at 34+4 and I'm so curious to see what he weighs, I'm not attending for growth but for partial previa but they tell me his weight everytime I go hehe.

I found this website which is good for checking against:-

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## sammycaine

At 33 weeks my wee girl was in the 98 percentile estimated at 6lbs 14oz. I am so afraid she is going to be huge at birth!


----------



## lynne192

my son was actually born at 33weeks on dot and weighed 4lb 5.2oz after being told he would be only 3ld odd.


----------



## ms.hope

playgirl666 said:


> i juat had a growth scan on thursday at 34 weeks and my lil girl is weighing 4ib 5oz atm shes just on the 10th line so gotta go back in 2 weeks time to make sure she dosnt drop below it x

Interesting--they told you that weight=10th percentile?? maybe the factor in other things like head measurement and stomach size:shrug:


----------



## Babadansmummy

how do you get a growth scan, would love to know what Daniel's weight is now


----------



## MintChocChip

At 34 weeks our little bubs was measuring two days ahead and estimated weight was 5lbs 5oz. Doc predicted at least an 8lb baby!


----------



## madcam

at 31+4 lo was measuring at 4lb 1oz they think hes going to be 8lb 5oz- 9lb my last baby was 8 lb 1


----------



## lynne192

wow some big babies around :D


----------



## rockabillymom

My first stopped growing at 34 weeks and she was 4'6oz


----------



## Bats11

At my 34wk u/s my baby was 2&1/2kilo, so I think thats about 5pounds!


----------



## Jmommy

had a growth scan at 34+2 and he weighed 6lbs 5oz. They said thats above 90th percentile but its ok. That kinda scares me but I think my dates are off anyway. I am so hoping he is ready to come in my "37th" week.


----------



## LEAME224

Thanks for your replies can't wait til my next scan to see if he's caught up! :)


----------



## momto3kiddies

Just had a scan on yesterday at 34 weeks 1 day he measured 5lbs 14oz :thumbup:


----------



## MichelleW

I had another scan at 34+4 and he is 6lb 4oz the little chubb lol, they said he was on the bigger side but nothing they would be concerned about :happydance:


----------



## playgirl666

ms.hope said:


> playgirl666 said:
> 
> 
> i juat had a growth scan on thursday at 34 weeks and my lil girl is weighing 4ib 5oz atm shes just on the 10th line so gotta go back in 2 weeks time to make sure she dosnt drop below it x
> 
> Interesting--they told you that weight=10th percentile?? maybe the factor in other things like head measurement and stomach size:shrug:Click to expand...

yeah thats what they told me, its also in my notes on the growth chart. i have got my next scan on thursday will let u no what they say then x


----------



## VikkiD

I had one at 35 weeks baby way 5lb 8oz and one at 38 weeks baby was 6lb 8oz, the lady did tell me they could be a lb out either side though.


----------



## Bec L

I had my first baby at 34 weeks and she was 5lb 1 which was considered a pretty good weight for a prem x


----------

